# new self build



## degzie

this is my new self build project mercedes sprinter 311 cdi mwb, bought it 28th feb.
let the build begin

plan is single bed down drivers side which makes into a double, rear garage with bunk on top for the grandson, kitchen on the left and toilet compartment between bed and garage.


----------



## n8rbos

bostin!!! but woh them supports be in the way?


----------



## degzie

n8rbos said:


> bostin!!! but woh them supports be in the way?



nah they just there for our lass, she's a pole dancer lol


----------



## n8rbos

degzie said:


> nah they just there for our lass, she's a pole dancer lol



mobile pole dancin'!!!!! that must be a first


----------



## westbay

You mentioned the bunk for grandson.  What about seating while in transit - highly unadvisable to sit anyone, let alone youngsters, on side facing seats.  Our selfbuild design was all around having a forward facing set of seats for the kids car seats.


----------



## mutus

*HI*

Looking good


----------



## degzie

westbay said:


> You mentioned the bunk for grandson.  What about seating while in transit - highly unadvisable to sit anyone, let alone youngsters, on side facing seats.  Our selfbuild design was all around having a forward facing set of seats for the kids car seats.



still got a double up front, also just been down to masham to pick up a minibus seat to go at the slider on unwin rails, then the search will be on for a single passenger seat.


----------



## degzie

*update on build*

been up to south sheilds today to see mutus ( eddie ) to pick up a cooker n sink and a sky light. a fine chap and a pot of tea to boot, i would like to say a big thank you to eddie coz i've been busy with the van.

cooker in and gassed up











sky light fitted


----------



## defitzi

*yerra*

 cumes goot-ya? nicey nicey


----------



## frostybow

i notice a nice caravan next to you im sure they wont mind a few missing parts. looks good so far


----------



## degzie

*more update on build*

mini bus seat on unwin track system for grandson





roof lining and lights





tv with satellite and media player





fridge and cat heater





single seats up front





more to come


----------



## ellisboy

Looking really good


----------



## degzie

been busy fitting windows one in the slider and one in the panel opposite this week end, that sun was hot and loving it, lets have more,
any way this is what i've been upto.

marking out





a big hole and frame fitted





window fitted





roller blind fitted





just the surround panel to make and fit then onto the lining.


----------



## scooter

Looking fantastic buddy,looks like you got a minted donor van thats the way to do it ,i did a transit 5 yrs ago and thought if i get 5 yrs holidays out of it i'll be happy now iam thinking 5 more years.


----------



## degzie

go faster stripes


----------



## Nomad1

Looking great,,,,nice conversion,,, well done,,


----------



## Deleted member 9215

Good looking van

dunk


----------



## degzie

thought it's about time for an up date.

done a bit of a refit at the back, took out the bunk and and converted to toilet compartment not yet finnished, the the old toilet room is now a wardrobe.






bought a pair of ford galaxy swivel seats






also fitted an ebber d3wz to keep us warm.


----------



## David & Ann

Brilliant !!!! You should be very proud of yourself. Once finished, go out and enjoy the world. Have fun.


----------



## ellisboy

Looking good Degzie


----------



## bigal

Looks great dude and all your own work


----------

